# Lacey!



## Selena van Leeuwen

Umi started giving birth, ´till now 3 males are born.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Umi started giving birth, ´till now 3 males are born.



Woo-hoo! Camera ready?


----------



## Tim Martens

who is umi? who is the father? details...we need more details! :twisted:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

That´s the litter Lacey expects a male puppy from. See www.likeahurricane.nl , Umi des bois trembles x Aha van Joefarm.

Carmen still has internet problems, so I´m messenger :wink:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

congrats, lacey, ´till now 4 males, 2 females all are about 350 gr.


----------



## Amanda Layne

Oh Im so excited!!!! UPDATES UPDATES!!!!!


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Thank you! Thank You Selena   - My pup has been born!!!!!!! I have 4th choice male reserved - my Christmas present. His call name is Zane after my first police K-9.             

Please keep us updated - I am glad Umi is doing well.


----------



## Tim Martens

Lacey Vessell said:


> Thank you! Thank You Salena   - My pup has been born!!!!!!! I have 4th choice male reserved - my Christmas present. His call name is Zane after my first police K-9.
> 
> Please keep us updated - I am glad Umi is doing well.


are you going over there to pick him up or are you having him shipped?


----------



## Amanda Layne

Selena I am so glad that you posted this! I about jumped over my desk trying to get to my phone to call Lacey! We just happened to be reading it at the same time though!

CONGRATS LACEY!!!!!!!!! I cant wait to see pictures of your new pup! :lol:

Of course........since you got to go with me to pick up Ziris from the airport...you know I will be tagging along 8 weeks from now when you pick him up in Raleigh


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Carmen van de Kamp(owner of Ace and Umi and kennel Like a Hurricane)
will ship him to me at 8 weeks. I would like to go over there to pick him up, but because of commitments here I am unable. We will get there someday though, when my husbands business slows down some. 

Thank goodness I had put the dogs outside prior to comming on-line and reading Selena's post - after I read the post I was jumping around and screaming like a 2 yr old out of happiness and relief. I had just come back from training with the dogs. At training, I had been talking to Amanda about possibly calling Carmen to see if there was any news. Selena is wonderful for telling me the news!!!!!


----------



## Tim Martens

you're currently training a young dog (GSD) for ScHH right? and you still have a retired PSD mali right? what are your plans for this pup?

oh yeah. CONGRATS!! talk about a killer late X-mas present...


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Nooooooooo - I don't own any GSD's. The young bitch I own and am training for SchH/IPO right now is a Malinois. Nothing against GSD's as I have trained a few in Narc work - just prefer Mals for myself. 

As for this pup, we shall see - definitely IPO/SchH and from there ring sports. I am not "married" to one sport - I would like to have him compete in all - but that is all up to him and our training.

Yup, I still have my retired k-9 partner - he is currently training in ASR because he is not happy with retirement at all.


Thanks Tim on the Congrats.....


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Amanda Layne said:


> CONGRATS LACEY!!!!!!!!! I cant wait to see pictures of your new pup! :lol:
> 
> Of course........since you got to go with me to pick up Ziris from the airport...you know I will be tagging along 8 weeks from now when you pick him up in Raleigh


Thanks Amanda. As for tagging along with me to pick him up: I hope you do come with me as long as you don't ask to drive ....don't think my heart or my nerves could take that again  :lol:


----------



## Amanda Layne

Oh come on Lacey.........you need someone to drive in "the city"!

<------the obvious choice!  :roll:


----------



## Jerry Lyda

Congrats, and I know I'll see him someday in ASR. :lol:


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Thanks Jerry. Yup, ASR too - As soon as I get done with this SchH/IPO titling with my bitch - she will be doing ASR as well. Figure I'll make all the handler mistakes with Jarko in ASR who is very "forgiving" :roll: , then be even better with Coda and by the time this pup is ready - I should be pretty much "locked on"


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

update: ´till now 5 males and 3 females, and there are some more to come. Carmen expects 10-11 puppys.

I called this morning to Carmen if Umi started yet, she was restless, half hour later I got the first sms, a male. Half hour later, male 2. 2 hours later was my first message here after another sms (or call?) with Carmen. 

4th male was born, so Carmen asked me to congrat Lacey :wink: She would like it very much to do it herself, but her internet still doesn´t work :twisted: 

Your reaction is the greatest one a breeder could get, she will be happy to see it :lol:


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Wow!!!!! Great news  I hope the last pups come quickly for both Umi's sake and Carmen's as well. So many puppies, they will both have their hands full. Umi was a wonderful mother to her first litter - I am sure she will be with this one as well. I feel like a little kid at Christmas, I am so excited.  Darn internet service - depriving me of seeing the puppies be born :evil: But thank goodness for Selena and Carmen thinking of a way to get news to me


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

if i figure out how I can get a pic from my phone to here, I´ll post a pic I got from Carmen by MMS.


----------



## Tammy McDowell

Congratulations Lacey. You mentioned your hopes for a male from this litter on another board that is now currently down. Now the long wait to get your hands on him and bring him home.


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Tammy McDowell said:


> Congratulations Lacey. You mentioned your hopes for a male from this litter on another board that is now currently down. Now the long wait to get your hands on him and bring him home.


Thanks for the congrats Tammy. I don't think there is a person I know that I have not told or a board that I frequent that I have not posted on about this puppy  Oh you could not let me just enjoy the moment - had to go and remind me that I have an eight week wait :roll:   :twisted:  My poor husband, I am going to be heck to live with until the pup is here safely with me.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

Hi back again,
had some internet problems for the last 2 weeks, so that is why I wasnt online anymore,
but they are born,
5 males, 3 females, here are the names....

*Like A Hurricane Chayym Cain* (=life; = possesed)
*Like A Hurricane Chayym Chanan* (=life; = gracious)
*Like A Hurricane Chayym Chanoch* (=life; = dedicated)
*Like A Hurricane Chayym Chaviv* (=life; = dearly loved)
*Like A Hurricane Chayym Chemdat* (=life; = desirable)

*Like A Hurricane Chaya Carna* (=alive/living; = strenght)
*Like A Hurricane Chaya Chanah* (=alive/living; = gracious)
*Like A Hurricane Chaya Chaviva* (=alive/living; = beloved)

you can follow them on the webcam www.likeahurricane.myowncam.nl 
and the first pictures will follow soon


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

the first pics









more to find on...
click for photo site of C litter


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Hello Carmen and Congrats  * The pups look beautiful*. :!:    I know you must be very proud of Umi, she did a wonderful job - poor Umi so tired. She deserves some much needed rest 

I am sure you are very tired also, I hope you are able to rest some as well. No training today for us, I will be right here watching these beautiful pups. The miracle of birth never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Debbie High

Congratulations to Carmen and Lacey!!!! Puppies are just the best....a little piece of heaven on earth. Both of you have fun!

Carmen, I have a bitch that is Ace's niece. She is out of Aera Van Joefarm x Ulani Van Joefarm. She looks just like her Uncle Ace! 8)


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Thank you Debbie  

Poor Umi so tired, these big pups are taking like 5 minute power naps and then back to nurse on mom. She is such a good mother.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Lacey Vessell said:


> Thank you Debbie
> 
> Poor Umi so tired, these big pups are taking like 5 minute power naps and then back to nurse on mom. She is such a good mother.


They ARE big, aren't they? I'm no expert on newborn pups, but they sure look sturdy to me!

"Power naps." LOL!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Gorgeous little ones! It also doesn't help there is a nice looking Kaiserhaus breeding with somewhat similar pedigrees (to my relatively untrained eye) with pups due in January.

*repeats to self* 

I do not need a puppy right now...I do not need a puppy right now... 
:wink:


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Gorgeous little ones! It also doesn't help there is a nice looking Kaiserhaus breeding with somewhat similar pedigrees (to my relatively untrained eye) with pups due in January.


You are right concerning the pedigree (one half) if you are referring to - Aera van Joefarm who appears to be a full sister to Ace *BUT Ace himself is the key to me, the icing on the cake  *_._ Their male who appears to be a little over 10 years old has des deux Pottois lines, which I like, but I like Umi and her lines much better. Personal preference though, some look for different lines.  



Maren Bell Jones said:


> *repeats to self*
> 
> I do not need a puppy right now...I do not need a puppy right now...
> :wink:


You do know that if you keep repeating that to yourself out loud, sooner or later the *not* will be left out. :wink:


----------



## Kristen Cabe

> You do know that if you keep repeating that to yourself out loud, sooner or later the not will be left out.


MAN can I ever relate to *that*!


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

Lacey Vessell said:


> Maren Bell Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous little ones! It also doesn't help there is a nice looking Kaiserhaus breeding with somewhat similar pedigrees (to my relatively untrained eye) with pups due in January.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right concerning the pedigree (one half) if you are referring to - Aera van Joefarm who appears to be a full sister to Ace *BUT Ace himself is the key to me, the icing on the cake  *_._ Their male who appears to be a little over 10 years old has des deux Pottois lines, which I like, but I like Umi and her lines much better. Personal preference though, some look for different lines.
Click to expand...

yes that is his litter mate Aera


> Maren Bell Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> *repeats to self*
> 
> I do not need a puppy right now...I do not need a puppy right now...
> :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that if you keep repeating that to yourself out loud, sooner or later the *not* will be left out. :wink:
Click to expand...

no need to keep repeating that already,
all SOLD OUT.....I even had to dissapoint someone.....


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

> no need to keep repeating that already,
> all SOLD OUT.....I even had to dissapoint someone.....


Oh darn...oh, I mean, thank God! :lol: In theory, I should be getting that masters thesis of mine done in the spring. I have no need for a completely insane puppy then! But then I think "hmmm...what about the summer? It'll be pretty quiet this upcoming summer...and what if I don't get into vet school this year? What will I do with my time then?" Nooooo...don't even think about it! ](*,)


----------



## Debbie High

Didn't have time to check those babies out this morning very well, had to go.......they look great. Fat, healthy and nice dark pigment. Really nice looking babies!!!

I'm like you Lacey, I always feel sorry for mom for those first few days. They just seem exhausted and just when they get past that the pups start getting teeth! Motherhood is hard. At least it's the hardest job I've ever had the priviledge of doing!!!


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Debbie as for motherhood being the hardest job, yet most rewarding job -I definitely agree with you there  

My husband finally convinced me to turn off the puppy cam late last night. Needless to say I did not get much done at all yesterday  The litter that I got my young Mal bitch from actually had two females in the litter, but the dam crushed/smothered one by laying on top of it (more like plopping down on it) when it was only a day old or so. It was not the dams first litter, but she appeared really "stressed" with that litter and ended up accidently killing two of the pups. I think the children (4 under 7 yrs old) in the house played a part in the dam being so stressed. No doubt I will be a nervous wreck, if I ever decide to breed my female. She has much to prove though, before I would ever consider breeding her. 

Gotta get some training done today................ 

::Hint - Hint for Carmen:: If allowed to choose, I sure do like the name Like A Hurricane Chayym Chaviv (=life; = dearly loved) for my pup, his call name will be "Zane" - if not, I won't be disappointed as all of the names have appropriate meanings. Just have to have someone's help in pronouncing them - anyone?


----------



## Amanda Layne

Lacey Vessell said:


> Debbie as for motherhood being the hardest job, yet most rewarding job -I definitely agree with you there
> 
> My husband finally convinced me to turn off the puppy cam late last night. Needless to say I did not get much done at all yesterday  The litter that I got my young Mal bitch from actually had two females in the litter, but the dam crushed/smothered one by laying on top of it (more like plopping down on it) when it was only a day old or so. It was not the dams first litter, but she appeared really "stressed" with that litter and ended up accidently killing two of the pups. I think the children (4 under 7 yrs old) in the house played a part in the dam being so stressed. No doubt I will be a nervous wreck, if I ever decide to breed my female. She has much to prove though, before I would ever consider breeding her.
> 
> Gotta get some training done today................
> 
> ::Hint - Hint for Carmen:: If allowed to choose, I sure do like the name Like A Hurricane Chayym Chaviv (=life; = dearly loved) for my pup, his call name will be "Zane" - if not, I won't be disappointed as all of the names have appropriate meanings. Just have to have someone's help in pronouncing them - anyone?


I like Cain! Cain..........Zane.......


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

Amanda Layne said:


> Lacey Vessell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie as for motherhood being the hardest job, yet most rewarding job -I definitely agree with you there
> 
> My husband finally convinced me to turn off the puppy cam late last night. Needless to say I did not get much done at all yesterday  The litter that I got my young Mal bitch from actually had two females in the litter, but the dam crushed/smothered one by laying on top of it (more like plopping down on it) when it was only a day old or so. It was not the dams first litter, but she appeared really "stressed" with that litter and ended up accidently killing two of the pups. I think the children (4 under 7 yrs old) in the house played a part in the dam being so stressed. No doubt I will be a nervous wreck, if I ever decide to breed my female. She has much to prove though, before I would ever consider breeding her.
> 
> Gotta get some training done today................
> 
> ::Hint - Hint for Carmen:: If allowed to choose, I sure do like the name Like A Hurricane Chayym Chaviv (=life; = dearly loved) for my pup, his call name will be "Zane" - if not, I won't be disappointed as all of the names have appropriate meanings. Just have to have someone's help in pronouncing them - anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I like Cain! Cain..........Zane.......
Click to expand...

Cain is the only name already given to the first born really dark, good coated male.... :wink: all the others I'm still thinking of


----------



## Amanda Layne

Carmen, Im just curious...is the C pronounced like an S 

For instance..Chaviv would be said like "Shaw-viv" or "Shaw-veev"


----------



## Lacey Vessell

I already knew Cain was taken Amanda (from another forum) and you'd have known it too if you'd of returned my call this morning and went to training with me  :roll: :lol:


----------



## Amanda Layne

I DID return your call! Check your phone missy............


----------



## Elly Elsenaar

congrats, with your new born puppy lacey, I guess you count the days from now on!

And Carmen with the beautiful litter!


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Thank you Elly.  I am very happy and excited about my puppy. I can only imagine what I will be like waiting for him at the airport, as I was so excited and nervous waiting for Ziris (Amanda's pup)   

:idea: Don't laugh to hard - I will give it a try in Dutch with the help of an on-line translator:

Dank u Elly.  Ik ben heel gelukkig en opwekken over mijn puppy. Ik kan me enkel voorstellen wat ik zal zijn alsof hem aan de luchthaven wachtend op, toen ik zo en zenuwachtig werd opgewekt Ziris wachtend op.   

Your knowledge of English is great compared to my Dutch, even with the help of an on-line translator.  I am trying to learn, so that I can read KNPV forums. :wink:


----------



## Elly Elsenaar

He that sounds great!!, and what about my engish, I need also a translate machine, for some words, and I understand to build up the phrase, it seems that I do that to much in the dutch way. But at least you try it. 

One of the things is that I mostly read instead of respond, because of the language.

Great you get your puppy, does he go also to Atlanta or do he go to an other airport. I know it must be exciting, for us here on the other side, it was exciting as well, I was glad Ziris was there.

Great you and Amanda train together, so we can see the growing up from both of your pups!


----------



## Lacey Vessell

My efforts at the Dutch version:
Ik zei dat uw Engels heel goed is, veel veel beter dan mijn Dutch. De puppy zal naar Atlanta eerst en dan vlieg naar mij hier in North Carolina gaan. De luchthaven hier is enkel drie uren weg. Veiliger voor iedereen, als er sneeuw op het terrein aan de tijd hij zou kunnen zijn komt aan. 

Ik had tranen in mijn ogen toen de man ons vertelde dat Ziris vliegtuig geland was. Ik toon zo'n emoties niet gewoonlijk, bijgevolg ik aan mijn reactie werd verrast. Ik weet dat ik zal zijn heel zenuwachtig en ongerust mijn puppy wachtend op om hier te landen. Amanda en mijn vriend, de toekomstige lokvogel van de puppy, zullen met mij naar de luchthaven gaan zo dat dat zal helpen. 

Vandaag ga ik kopen een nieuw fototoestel zo er zal vele afbeeldingen van mijn puppy en Ziris zijn te delen. 

English version:
I said your English is very good, much much better then my Dutch. The puppy will go to Atlanta first and then fly to me here in North Carolina. The airport here is only three hours away. Safer for all, as there may be snow on the ground at the time he arrives.

I had tears in my eyes when the man told us that Ziris airplane had landed. I do not usually display such emotions, so I was surprised at my reaction. I know I will be very nervous and anxious waiting for my puppy to land here. Amanda and my friend, the puppy's future decoy, will go with me to the airport so that will help. 

Today I am going to buy a new camera so there will be many pictures of my puppy and Ziris to share.


----------



## Elly Elsenaar

So you don't have to drive for 8 hours, its amazing how well the puppies doing in travel time, like amanda said when she gets there, if the flight never take place!

Wish you all the luck in world with your new boy.

Never know the translation decoy letterly is lokvogel, when we speak about a decoy we call it pakwerker! But your dutch is good as well


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Amanda, I know your lurking so NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO you are not driving  :twisted: 

Puppy in lap + talking on cell phone+ eating + driving with knee ALL AT THE SAME TIME does not equal a safe driver no matter what you think Amanda :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Pilot + race car driver which Amanda is both, does not equate to safety - gotta be a little crazy to do both. :roll: I've been in more then my share of high speed chases and seen some daring drivers in my years as a cop but Amanda you have them all beat. :twisted:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Good try in Dutch.

Translators are not that good though. Translate a word is usually oke, but somehow the can´t work whole sentences.

My English is getting a bit better now, I try to think in english when I´m writing here. If I translate from dutch into english, the sentence built is to much dutch. The hardest thing to do is when Dick is dictating me in Dutch and I have to translate and type at the same moment :roll:


----------



## Amanda Layne

Oh Lacey.............c'mon Im not that bad. And I think I am rather good at holding puppies and driving! (in rush hour in atlanta) lol

Cant wait for Zane to get here! Weird.......I never hear Z names. I have Ziris, Elly has Zabar, and you now have Zane!


----------



## Elly Elsenaar

Did you ever heard the translation for decoy = lokvogel, Selena? 

I look into the translate machine and indeed he gives the word

And yes Lacey I think she is a road pirat, I have seen the pictures, and I even talk to her while you were on your way, I thought Ziris was sleeping on your lap! Until I saw those pictures.


----------



## Amanda Layne

And then they throw the proof at me...................heheheheheh


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Good try in Dutch.
> 
> Translators are not that good though. Translate a word is usually oke, but somehow the can´t work whole sentences.
> 
> My English is getting a bit better now, I try to think in english when I´m writing here. If I translate from dutch into english, the sentence built is to much dutch. The hardest thing to do is when Dick is dictating me in Dutch and I have to translate and type at the same moment :roll:


Your English is very good Selena. I still do not understand the forming of Dutch sentences. I am hoping by reading them on forums and such, then attempting to translate them myself word by word, I will somehow learn. There are many words that are Dutch "slang" just like English that I cannot find the translation for but am trying to figure out by translating the rest of the sentence. Makes it very hard to understand for me, reading other forums, when trying to learn new and different methods of dog training.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Yes Elly,I knew, in hunting there are also decoys (lokvogels).

We use helper or pakwerker. Pakwerker is usually use in IPO/schh. and helper in KNPV.


----------



## Lacey Vessell

The only reason why her hand is on the steering wheel in that picture is because I was very adament about her doing so :evil:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Lacey Vessell said:


> Selena van Leeuwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good try in Dutch.
> 
> Translators are not that good though. Translate a word is usually oke, but somehow the can´t work whole sentences.
> 
> My English is getting a bit better now, I try to think in english when I´m writing here. If I translate from dutch into english, the sentence built is to much dutch. The hardest thing to do is when Dick is dictating me in Dutch and I have to translate and type at the same moment :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Your English is very good Selena. I still do not understand the forming of Dutch sentences. I am hoping by reading them on forums and such, then attempting to translate them myself word by word, I will somehow learn. There are many words that are Dutch "slang" just like English that I cannot find the translation for but am trying to figure out by translating the rest of the sentence. Makes it very hard to understand for me, reading other forums, when trying to learn new and different methods of dog training.
Click to expand...

If you translate your above tekst with the translator and compare it with my translation, you might get the hang of it. It is the word order, can´t explain it right. We also use slang and short terms, but you just have to know some things..reading is learning to understand.
Don´t forget a lot of movies and tv series are american with dutch translation, so we hear it from childhood. To bad we learn in school Oxford English, which is a bit different.

In my spoken english you´ll clearly hear I´m dutch :wink: 

_Jouw engels is zeer goed, Selena. Ik snap het vormen van Nederlandse zinnen nog niet. Ik hoop dat ik het kan leren door forum en dergelijke te lezen, ook probeer ik het door zelf woord voor woord te vertalen. Hoe dan ook ik zal het leren.
Er zijn veel woorden in Nederlandse "slang" (spreektaal), net zoals in het Engels waarvan ik de vertaling niet kan vinden, maar ik probeer het uit te vinden door andere woorden, de rest van de zin, wel te vertalen wat er precies bedoeld wordt. Dat maakt het mij heel erg moeilijk om andere en nieuwe trainingsmethodes te leren door het lezen van fora._

My translation is not quit litterarly word for word, but how you would say it in Dutch. You see some sentences are broken in two sentences, ´cause the litteral translation is not something you´ll write or say in dutch.


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Thank you Selena. I can actually see more clearly now the difference in how sentences are formed correctly.


----------



## Amanda Layne

Lacey we just need to go in together and buy one of those "learn a new language" software programs. I actually have heard good things about them. Then we can just burn a copy an become our own translaters. Haha. We have lots of friends to practice with. (So they can make fun of our translation) :lol:


----------



## Beth Fuqua

Congratulations on your new litter!! (I won't attempt to learn a new language at this time - not good at those....)


----------



## Tim Martens

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> My English is getting a bit better now, I try to think in english when I´m writing here.


anyone ever see firefox starring clint eastwood? "you must think in russian. you cannot think in english and translate. you must think in russian"...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

Dutch sentences are formed pretty backwards to the way English is formed, which makes it very difficult for alot of people who's first and life-long language is Dutch to learn English. Often times you will come accross people who have lived in the US for 30 years but were raised in Holland or France, n they will still have some of their accent and some of their grammatical habbits from their native language. It's kinda like when you hear people from certain countries use phrases like "the son of Frank" opposed to "Frank's son". English was my first language but I simultaneously grew up speaking dutch, but was never taught how to read or write it, other than figuring out how to read Suske en Wiske comic books :lol: But those aren't even technically correct-dutch, since it's a Belgian comic book, so therefore it's their weird interpretation of Dutch  Close enough though! Much less formal if I remember correctly. I have the advantage of understanding the sentence structures and alot of the slang/informal/alternate words that a translator won't throw out, but learning a language from scratch is tough when they are pretty opposite of eachother in structure. For a Dutch person to learn German, already having alot in common, it would be far far easier than learning English. Selena is right, using a translator for entire sentences or phrases sucks, it gets it wrong 99.99% of the time, n some of the trouble is that sometimes it throws out a word that a normal dutch person might never choose to use in that sentence, because a translator always tries to throw out the most formal polite way of speaking, combined with poor grammer n it becomes very laughable. Translators are best left used as spell checkers :lol: Just wait till you start on pronunciation, lotsa sounds in the Dutch language that aren't used in English... I haven't met anyone that isn't Dutch who could pronounce Lÿka/Lijka the correct way :lol:

Then to make it even more confusing for some people, there's the words that are spelled one way but don't really sound anything like the way they're written... for example, I have always pronounced the word "enthousiast" as "antesjast", so when I was trying to figure out the spelling for it I was having a real hard time believing that enthousiast was the correct spelling for that word, because to me that should be pronounced like the English word "enthusiast", which is a completely different meaning. There's also words like "zowiezo" that I don't think even has an English translation for it, that a translator will never spit out for you.

Ahh the joys of the language barrier :lol: The Dutch actually have alot of cool sayings and phrases that don't translate well, if at all, to English though.

Gelukkig nieuw jaar iedereen!



And ofcourse congratulations on your new pup! I wanna see pics from you in 8 weeks and 1 day


----------



## Amanda Layne

Where did you grow up Mike? Im guessing you had one parent that spoke fluent dutch since you grew up speaking it? Just curious.


----------



## Amanda Layne

Oh.......and Im glad im not the only "nerd" online on New Years Eve :lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Amanda Layne said:


> Where did you grow up Mike? Im guessing you had one parent that spoke fluent dutch since you grew up speaking it? Just curious.


Mike parents are expats as far as I know, both dutch :wink: 

I have troubles with German, I understand it perfectly, reading and hearing, but write it or speak it is difficult ´cause it is so close to dutch. There language is much more formal. The "naamvallen" are difficult :roll:


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Yay the puppy cam is back on


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

My new years eve morning was spent getting bit by dogs, I was too exhausted to do anything the rest of the day, I'm surprised I made it till midnight, I was planing a 10pm bedtime :lol:

Both my parents are dutch, from Eindhoven and Maastricht, and I was born in Curacao, a Dutch island in the Carribean, so technically I'm an "antillean" :lol: Lived in a buncha places, but Orlando the longest, never lived in Holland though.


----------



## Lacey Vessell

On a side note, now that I can have my puppy "fix" again.   My mother is German from GARMISCH-PARTENKIRCHEN. When we were children we spent every summer in Germany with her and my grandparents. We learned the German language, but when we returned to the US my father would not allow us to continue speaking German - your in America speak American. :x So much easier to learn as a child. I think one of the first American words my mother learned was sh**, to this day she will smack me if any type of profanity slips out to include the word sh**....yet she uses the word sh** frequently


----------



## Amanda Layne

Well dont I feel boring............I grew up in Dallas, Texas! And the only place other than the US I have ever been is Mexico....


----------



## Lacey Vessell

:idea: Amanda not to rub it in or anything but Ziris at 12 weeks old has seen more of the world then you :lol: 

Have you even looked at the puppies this morning ? They are already getting so big.  A couple of nights ago I swear I saw the big dark one get up on all fours and take a couple of steps


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

Lacey Vessell said:


> A couple of nights ago I swear I saw the big dark one get up on all fours and take a couple of steps


Right before he grabbed his cell phone n called mommy, right? :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Amanda Layne said:


> Oh.......and Im glad im not the only "nerd" online on New Years Eve :lol:


HAHAHA! The only reason I wasn't online was because an extra GSD was visiting (just the dog; no owner!) and I had four dogs chasing each other through the place all evening.


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Lacey Vessell said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of nights ago I swear I saw the big dark one get up on all fours and take a couple of steps
> 
> 
> 
> Right before he grabbed his cell phone n called mommy, right? :lol:
Click to expand...

 Darn, he called and I missed it :roll: l :lol: :lol: Too Funny Mike. I think it was caused more from the time lapse, that occurs when viewing things via webcam. But it sure looked good


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Lacey Vessell said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of nights ago I swear I saw the big dark one get up on all fours and take a couple of steps
> 
> 
> 
> Right before he grabbed his cell phone n called mommy, right? :lol:
Click to expand...

he already does scratch behind his ears (you know the reflex you can get with an older dog) when you pet him over there and this is the first time a see such a young puppy do that (that was already at one day old)


----------



## Connie Sutherland

When do newborn puppies really take steps?


----------



## Lacey Vessell

No expert here by any means, but the litters that I have gotten to watch: Some pups started as early as two weeks old and others around three weeks - which of course is about the same time their eyes usually are open completely. My Rotty (who is now 10 yrs old) was a late bloomer and was one of the last pups from her litter to walk (three weeks and two days) more like waddle because she was soooooo fat.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Connie Sutherland said:


> When do newborn puppies really take steps?


when they are about 14 days. The eyes and ears open at about the same time, and when that happens they´re become real mini doggies.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Lacey Vessell said:


> No expert here by any means, but the litters that I have gotten to watch: Some pups started as early as two weeks old and others around three weeks - which of course is about the same time their eyes usually are open completely. My Rotty (who is now 10 yrs old) was a late bloomer and was one of the last pups from her litter to walk (three weeks and two days) more like waddle because she was soooooo fat.


See? Smart. She was nursing away at the deserted bar while everyone else was crazily burning calories walking.


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Ya know I just told some people tonight that she has never been the brightest crayon in the box but your probably right - she'll do about anything or nothing (not walking) for food. :lol:


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp




----------



## Lacey Vessell

Beautiful pictures of pups 8)  I especially like picture #1 and 2, Umi snuggling with one of her little ones. :wink:  In picture #6 it looks like she is thinking "Did that big one come out of me?"  :lol: 

Thank you Carmen for posting them here. I am copying them so that I can add them to the puppy book I am making for my pup.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

Ah yes, the only time you'll find a mali laying down... when they've got pups :lol:


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

Lacey Vessell said:


> Beautiful pictures of pups 8)  I especially like picture #1 and 2, Umi snuggling with one of her little ones. :wink:  In picture #6 it looks like she is thinking "Did that big one come out of me?"  :lol:
> 
> Thank you Carmen for posting them here. I am copying them so that I can add them to the puppy book I am making for my pup.


no need to copy them,
you will get all puppy pics made on a CD with your puppy :wink:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzZZZzzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzsnort gasp burble zzzzzzZZZZZZzzzzzzZZZZZZzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzz


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Jeff, this is canine lounge...you don´t have to read it. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Jeff, this is canine lounge...you don´t have to read it. :twisted: :twisted:


Or ANY thread you don't like, in fact! 

YES! You can check out the topic and -- get ready, now -- decide that it isn't for you! =;


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

It was to good to be left alone, so relax will ya. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> It was to good to be left alone, so relax will ya. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


I am relaxed. Unlike some people who may have gone off their meds prematurely. :-$


----------



## Lacey Vessell

I actually mean this sincerely :arrow: Thanks Jeff, I appreciate you being nice (silent) during the holidays on this thread. 

I realize that getting a new puppy and being able to read about and see the puppy - my puppy - is not "high priority" to others...*but it is very important to me*. I appreciate everyone's congrats and tolerance. I'm sure you can "entertain" yourself on some other thread Jeff.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

First time I have heard "silent" as a synonym for "nice" ..... but I get the rationale....... :twisted:


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Carmen van de Kamp said:


> no need to copy them,
> you will get all puppy pics made on a CD with your puppy :wink:


Great news  Thank you Carmen.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

more then one week old now










click here for more pics


----------



## Lacey Vessell

I knew pictures were comming, I saw the flashes the other day while looking at webcam and they were all in a group asleep (taking their 5 minute power nap). :wink: 

They are all beautiful  I know I should be enjoying them while they are so young, but I can't help thinking I wish time would hurry up so that I can hold my pup


----------



## Robert Blok

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Lacey Vessell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selena van Leeuwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good try in Dutch.
> 
> Translators are not that good though. Translate a word is usually oke, but somehow the can´t work whole sentences.
> 
> My English is getting a bit better now, I try to think in english when I´m writing here. If I translate from dutch into english, the sentence built is to much dutch. The hardest thing to do is when Dick is dictating me in Dutch and I have to translate and type at the same moment :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Your English is very good Selena. I still do not understand the forming of Dutch sentences. I am hoping by reading them on forums and such, then attempting to translate them myself word by word, I will somehow learn. There are many words that are Dutch "slang" just like English that I cannot find the translation for but am trying to figure out by translating the rest of the sentence. Makes it very hard to understand for me, reading other forums, when trying to learn new and different methods of dog training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you translate your above tekst with the translator and compare it with my translation, you might get the hang of it. It is the word order, can´t explain it right. We also use slang and short terms, but you just have to know some things..reading is learning to understand.
> Don´t forget a lot of movies and tv series are american with dutch translation, so we hear it from childhood. To bad we learn in school Oxford English, which is a bit different.
> 
> In my spoken english you´ll clearly hear I´m dutch :wink:
> 
> _Jouw engels is zeer goed, Selena. Ik snap het vormen van Nederlandse zinnen nog niet. Ik hoop dat ik het kan leren door forum en dergelijke te lezen, ook probeer ik het door zelf woord voor woord te vertalen. Hoe dan ook ik zal het leren.
> Er zijn veel woorden in Nederlandse "slang" (spreektaal), net zoals in het Engels waarvan ik de vertaling niet kan vinden, maar ik probeer het uit te vinden door andere woorden, de rest van de zin, wel te vertalen wat er precies bedoeld wordt. Dat maakt het mij heel erg moeilijk om andere en nieuwe trainingsmethodes te leren door het lezen van fora._
> 
> My translation is not quit litterarly word for word, but how you would say it in Dutch. You see some sentences are broken in two sentences, ´cause the litteral translation is not something you´ll write or say in dutch.
Click to expand...

Hi guys I got this late, but let me add something. Selena, we will always sound Dutch, our pronounciation of the vowels are different and very hard to get rid of. 
Lacey, Your translation sounded like Afrikaans (Souh African), their sentence formation is even more confusing (they're back to front).
For the likes of Selena and Elly etc. if you speak english every day it will always get better because you think and speak one language. I have lived in English speaking countries (NZ and USA) for more years then I care to remember and I think you guys do a great job. I'll gaurantee you, everybody understands you. The Dutch are known throughout the world for their willingness to speak one's language. When I speak with my family I often mix the two up, it is quicker that way :wink: fortunately they speak engish and know my deficiencies  
Robert


----------



## Robert Blok

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Amanda Layne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you grow up Mike? Im guessing you had one parent that spoke fluent dutch since you grew up speaking it? Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike parents are expats as far as I know, both dutch :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have troubles with German, I understand it perfectly, reading and hearing, but write it or speak it is difficult ´cause it is so close to dutch. There language is much more formal. The "naamvallen" are difficult :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I agree Selena, I think German is much more difficult in particular their grammar. I think English is a much easier language eventhough there is a lot of difference in the spoken versions of English english and American english. When you use english slang here they think you're from outer space  
Groetjes
Robert


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

more than 3 weeks old

the webcam is removed as they m oved outside yesterday
so foto updates will come more often
here are the first ones

the first time on something else than milk from mom :wink: 









and in the kennel









more pictures on my site with the latest news.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

About how much do they weigh now? They look great!

I've never had a puppy. These threads are very cool! 8)


----------



## Amanda Layne

Youve NEVER had a puppy??? We must send Connie a puppy! Someone has to have a puppy they will send you  Heck......you can have mine! Just send her back when she is trained


----------



## Tracy Cushway

> Just send her back when she is trained


LOL I'll donate 7 of them if they are getting trained for free.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

Connie Sutherland said:


> About how much do they weigh now? They look great!
> 
> I've never had a puppy. These threads are very cool! 8)


about 1750 grams to 2 kilo at the moment....

and NEVER a puppy, good for you, you are great for dogs looking for a second home, but a pup is also great to have....


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Yes, these threads are VERY seductive! :lol: 

Piles o' puppies!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Amanda Layne said:


> Heck......you can have mine! Just send her back when she is trained


Yeah, THAT would work out.... :lol: :lol: Good luck getting the puppy back.


----------



## Amanda Layne

Oh I dont know Connie.........I think you would send her back


----------



## Bob Scott

Connie Sutherland said:


> About how much do they weigh now? They look great!
> 
> I've never had a puppy. These threads are very cool! 8)


I know You've told me this before but it still floors me every time I read it.
Nothing compares to the joys of imprinting, and watching a puppy learn.....NOTHING! :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Bob Scott said:


> ... I know You've told me this before but it still floors me every time I read it....


Lots o' dogs, though, young and old........ but yeah, I know it's not the same.

One of these days....... :wink:


----------



## susan tuck

Beware of Puppy Breath, it is addictive.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Bob Scott said:


> Nothing compares to the joys of imprinting, and watching a puppy learn.....NOTHING! :wink:


Cost of new puppy from excellent breeder: $1000+
Buying Nature's Miracle by the gallon for potty training accidents: $25
Crate, collar, leashes, toys other training supplies: $300
Food for puppy for first year: $250
Vet bills: $300
Paying for destruction in house caused by chewing: $500
An extra cup of coffee a day from lack of sleep due to getting up way too early for potty time for the first few months: $50
Having the pup understand sit for the first time: priceless!


----------



## Amanda Layne

Maren.........Did you know that your now famous? You are in the new Schutzhund USA magazine with Zoso  Will you autograph my copy???  hehe


----------



## susan tuck

Maren is in the new issue? I'm still waiting for my copy & between seeing Maren & Karlas' article on the World Champoinship, I can't wait to see it! 
They are doing a lot to improve the magazine. It was a great magazine before they started printing it in color. It used to be chock full of GOOD articles, club reports, indepth interviews, etc.. I have hung on to most of my old issues & still refer to them from time to time. After they started it in color it became all about the advertisment space, but I have high hopes the new mag staff is bringing the quality back up.


----------



## Amanda Layne

She is on page 70 doing the AD with Zoso! Now its to bad she wasnt wearing a workingdogforum.com t-shirt! FREE advertising!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Oooh, that's so not fair, I haven't gotten my copy yet! How terrible is the photo? :lol: I always look so bad in any photo where I'm working out. I'm sure Zoso looks great though. He always does. 8) And it woulda been way too cold to wear a t-shirt that day (was late November).


----------



## susan tuck

I wonder if I can take a picture of page 70 with my crappy digital & upload it? THAT IS if I ever get my issue!!!


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

more on the website...


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Next week I will find out which of the 5 male pups will be mine  I swear time has gone sooooooooooooo slllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooowwwwww expecially the last few weeks waiting for this puppy. Hey if it possesses the traits/drives that either of these two pups (who are much older now :wink: ) have, I'll be very very happy.

















These pictures are already in my puppies album :wink:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Umi was as puppy already cuuttteee. Hey Carmen, Baudi looks exactly the same as young Ace :wink: 

The puppies are all cute Lacey, hugged them and played with them last saturday :wink:


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Thanks Selena - I'm jealous that you got to play with them :twisted:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Lacey Vessell said:


> Thanks Selena - I'm jealous that you got to play with them :twisted:



Oh well, it was not only fun... Carmen asked my opinion on which female she should keep :wink: So had to observe them, and play a bit with them. Only a few days waiting left, and short after that you wonder why the heck you wanted a puppy :lol:


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Awwwww are you not gonna tell which one you suggested? Granted I've only been seeing pictures but it looks to me like Like A Hurricane Chaya Charna holds her own with the males in the pictures I've seen, but Chaya Chanah looks like a fiesty one. Hard to tell much from pictures though  

I've only had second thoughts about raising one puppy that I've ever owned and that is Coda - I love her to death but she is non-stop energy with no off button and not much of a social butterfly but then she is still a puppy herself (or so I keep trying to convince myself) :wink:


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Just saw that Carmen posted on Like A Hurricane site today what female she was keeping to train - Chaya Chanah - she is a very good looking girl with a nice coat - the fiesty one :wink:


----------



## Lacey Vessell

For those who have been following along....I just found out which puppy will be mine      ********Drum Roll Please***********










At least in looks, I think he has a little of both of these pups  :wink:


----------



## Debbie High

Congrats Lacey, He's a cutie!!! Best of luck with him. I look forward to seeing more photos of him as he grows up.


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Thanks Debbie


----------



## Kristen Cabe

He looks like a little black bear in that pic. :lol:


----------



## Elly Elsenaar

congrats Lacey!! He sure looks like a real cutie


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Thanks Elly  Yup Kristen he does look like a little bear cub in that picture - in the others that were sent he looks like he has the appetite of a bear cub as well :wink: 

Anyone ever import a dog after the normal US Custom hours? He's arriving after the typical (9-5) banker hours that customs is open - was wondering if I hired a broker if they could handle it so that when he gets here he does not have to stay overnight in a kennel facility or worse yet their cargo storage area until customs opens in the morning. 

Oh and if anyone happens to work for customs, nothing personal :wink:


----------



## Lacey Vessell

For those that may find this information useful: I just got off the phone with a Customs Officer in Raleigh,NC. He relayed to me that although their office closes (for walk-ins) at 1700 there is an agent on duty till 2000. He told me that the airlines is responsible for contacting the on-duty agent after hours and the agent would then arrive at cargo. He also asked me if I had the paperwork for the dog ie; health certificate and bill of lading etc - I told him that I did not have it and told him that I think the breeder will attach all paperwork to the puppys crate - he suggested that I either have copies of all the paperwork faxed/emailed just in case. Why do I get this feeling that it is going to be a long night sitting in the cargo office? :roll:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

The best way to go is to have all the paperwork, puppy passport and all that ready, then hire a customs clearing agent to preclear the dog with a customs agent before the flight lands. When its cleared that means you can get your pup from cargo as soon as they get the crate off the plane. If you get that dealt with in advance thru a 3rd party clearing agent then you avoid 99% of the hassle. Clearing agent fee is around $100.


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Thanks Mike. If I can get the paperwork either emailed or faxed from Carmen I think I will hire a broker and do as you suggest - definitely worth the money.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

When I imported Lyka I damn near had a panic attack when the cargo folks told me customs would be closed by the time the flight arrived, n I was running around trying to get ahold of people in Holland to get me the paperwork n deal with my customs broker :lol: But we got it worked out just fine n I will in future always go direct to a customs broker so I don't have to worry about anything. The cargo folks work with customs brokers all day long so if you don't know anyone, call the cargo pickup people n ask them for a name.

I spent 3 hours at the airport to pick up Luna though, my trainers pregnant female. He was on his way to Germany himself n her flight had been delayed n screwed up countless times so I had to pick her up. What a mess, poor pregnant girl had basically spent 3 days in a crate :roll:

Here's Lyka when I picked her up :lol:


----------



## Lacey Vessell

What a tease :roll: The picture did not load immediately and there I was "assuming" that I would see a picture of Lyka as a pup either in a crate or comming out of a crate at the airport......nope just you carrying a crate.

Thanks for the help though. Thanks also to both Carmen and Elly who gave me the information to the shipping company (in the Netherlands). I contacted the company. They intend to email all paperwork to a broker they use in Atlanta - which just happens to be the same broker that I had already contacted. Things are definitely looking up.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

:lol: Actually no thats the airport cargo guy carrying the crate from the plane to the cargo depot.

Here's a photo of Lyka coming out of the crate:


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Thanks - really good pictures especially the 3rd one where she is showing her true colors :wink:


----------



## steve gossmeyer

lacey you got the puppy i thought you would sweet. hows he working out. i like his darkness. hey gimme i call i need your address to send you that mail


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

steve gossmeyer said:


> lacey you got the puppy i thought you would sweet. hows he working out. i like his darkness. hey gimme i call i need your address to send you that mail


he isnt there yet, he will be arriving later tonight (around 2020 local time) so just a few more hours of waiting....
and Lacey, take your old jeans with you, hey know where to use their teeth for.... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

here your little one is also

































oh and I forgot the cd's with photo's so they will come later on by mail...


----------



## ann schnerre

now THAT"S what i call raw feeding!!! do you raise your own rabbits, Carmen?


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

ann freier said:


> now THAT"S what i call raw feeding!!! do you raise your own rabbits, Carmen?


Hi,

no I dont raise my own rabbits, we buy them with someone who does for his reptiles....
and I get left overs from hunting (so almost full duck, etc)


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Hey Steve I sent it to your email last night - bad night for me with the funeral and all...sorry I did not call you back.

On a happier note:    Thank you Carmen for all the wonderful pictures and for keeping me informed all along the way......10 more hours here and I will finally have him in my arms..........he can bite me and my cloths all he wants (at least until he gets a little bigger :wink.   

Amanda is comming with me....she can be his "teething toy" :twisted:


----------



## steve gossmeyer

sweet i want pics i love puppies. lace ill email you a tracking number for that mail tonight


----------



## Lacey Vessell

okay....thanks Steve. Sheesh your missin' havin a pup already - Envy is not that old yet either is Braxton for that matter :wink:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Lacey I want pics fast after you picked him up :lol: 8)


----------



## steve gossmeyer

hell brax is like 3 and envy is gettin so big she is almost braxtons size. and she will be 11 months here soon. i love lil puppies.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

ANDANDAND....he should have arrived about 5 hours ago....let us know....


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

C'mon Lacey I know you have a puppy now but no need to ignore us completely


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Very long day....still have not slept since yesterday at 0430. We left at 1400 to pick him up and we did not get back from the airport until just after 0100 this morning - long drive and the plane was late getting in but he is well worth the wait of two years. Other then waiting for the plane to arrive the process was very quick, as I did hire a broker who processed his customs paperwork in Atlanta before he got to Raleigh.      

I have taken many pictures already and I'm downloading them to my computer now...as soon as I have them uploaded to my site I will post some here. Earlier I posted that I would have no problem with him biting me. I'd like to take that back as I was referring to the lower extremities.  On the drive home he licked my face twice and then decided to bite  ....with those puppy (razor) teeth it was pretty painful and alotta blood but it's not the first time I've ever been bitten and I'm sure it won't be the last :wink: . 

He has slept a total of 10 minutes since we've gotten home - actually got some pictures of his power nap. He has eaten (Rabbit and Tripe), had a bath and has played alot. He gets along great with Coda but launched an attack on my Rottweiler (brave little one that he is)- he has yet to show any fear of anything and already acts like he "owns" the house and property. Jarko sniffed him and was not interested - he is tolerant of puppies but nothing more. Chaviv has not had an "accident" (yet) in the house - he will bark and whine then turn in a circle to inform he has to go out. Hopefully he will continue with this. 

Sorry Carmen for not getting back to you sooner and thank you for calling to check on Chaviv, as well as everything else you have done so that I could have him  He's beautiful in all aspects. Now that my husband has gone to work - he will be put in the crate to get some rest and I can hopefully sleep as well. Thanks to everyone else (Elly, Selena, Mike etc.,) that helped me along the way.....Special thanks to Amanda for putting up with me and going with me to pick him up. 

Edited to say: Pictures posted in the Picture Thread as I waited for my little one to get all his anger out for being put in the crate. Now time for sleep.


----------

